# Missouri Antique tractor auction April 2, 2005



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

Here is a link:
http://www.geocities.com/rfas20022002/1st_annual_southeast_missouri_an.htm


Partial list of what is for sale:

Tractors for Sale: Engines for Sale

1949 John Deere MT, Completely Restored, New Tires, 2004 Restoration. 

FM Dishpan, Battery, on Truck.

1945 John Deere H, Reconditioned, new paint. 

IH LB1/1/2-2 HP

1952 John Deere M. 
John Deere 11/2 HP

1941 John Deere B. Older Restoration. 

Fairbanks Morse 1 1/2 HP on Truck, Restored.

AC WD-45
United 1 1/2 HP on Truck

1937 F-30. Older Restoration

Economy 5 HP 

John Deere 4010 

1935 B&S Horizontal Engine/ Relief valves, 

John Deere 4020 With Loader.

1960 John Deere 440 ID With Backhoe

1951 Farmall M, Good Paint and Tires. Hydraulics.

1958 John Deere 630 Wide Front, Very Nice Tractor.

AC G With Hydraulics, Restored, New Tires.

1948 VAC Case With Hydraulics, Older restoration..

1953 Ford Jubilee, Bumper, Good Tires.

1951 Case DC 3, Four Cylinder. Good Paint, New tires in Front, Still Used to Brush Hog.

1939 Minneapolis Moline Z. Older Restoration.

1953 Farmall Super M, Live Hydraulics, Tricycle, Above Average Condition.

1948 Farmall Cub with Woods Mower. Great tires, Paint. Fantastic Little Tractor

1957 John Deere 320 Good Running Tractor

1956 John Deere 420 Good Running Tractor

1960 AC D 10, with Black Grill

John Deere 110 Lawn Riding Lawn Mower

Tentative Listing: Oliver 60, Minneapolis Moline G, Oliver 770, AC WD 45 

Small Implements

Gundlach Drill, With Wood Spoke Wheels, Nice Original.

1960 Ford Baler, With Original Manual

Farmall A Plow and Cultivator

High Wheel Wagon with Seat

Doctors Buggy, Restored.

2 Horse Drawn Riding Cultivators.

Rubber Tire Wooden Wheel Wagon With Spring Seat, Good Paint.

John Deere Plow, 3-12". AC Loader, Trip Bucket.

John Deere Sulky Plow..

Farmall Cub Cultivator and Plow. All in Great Shape.

Walking plow.

Wagon Loads of Parts.

Drawbar for Farmall H or M, Ford Bumper, Battery Box For John Deere MT, and Many other parts.

25-5Gallon pails of Engine Oil and Hydraulic Oil


----------

